# fairweather tabs?



## betsybug (Jan 22, 2017)

Haven't tried but the ring (instead of normal elastic band) concept seems interesting.
May be easier to slip on and off.
There're a few ring sizes that you can choose.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

I like the ring as opposed to the spring loaded plastic buckle that some have. I also like that it comes with 3 layers. Just not sure about the ledge, and I do like palm plates.


----------



## bluedevil49 (Jun 22, 2012)

I've been shooting both of mine for 6 months now. Very comfortable. The ledge is very small, which is what I prefer. The 3 layers of kangaroo skin are very soft and the break in time is very small. The ring is a soft rubber that is easy to get on and off, yet at the same time doesn't move around much.
If you try it, you probably won't go back.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Good like trying to get one in the USA. You have to order from a dealer in Europe, and that makes it a pretty expensive tab for those of us in the USA. I do like the design, but a top of the line Black Mamba tab will cost less in the US.


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

williamskg6 said:


> Good like trying to get one in the USA. You have to order from a dealer in Europe, and that makes it a pretty expensive tab for those of us in the USA. I do like the design, but a top of the line Black Mamba tab will cost less in the US.


http://www.lancasterarchery.com/fairweather-archery-finger-tab.html?cmp=cel&trigger=ac


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Black46 said:


> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/fairweather-archery-finger-tab.html?cmp=cel&trigger=ac


Hmmm. That's interesting. A few months back I inquired directly with Simon Fairweather asking about US dealers and he replied that there were none. I guess that's changed. The price is still pretty high though.


----------



## CoyoteRick (May 18, 2016)

I personally will say this is my favorite tab out there. It feels extremely natural in your hand, almost as if you're shooting with your fingers...but your fingers are made of leather. The leather breaks in incredibly fast, took me probably 4 hours of shooting and it was good to go. The leather is honestly one of the best leathers out there, super smooth release. The rubber ring is more comfortable than you'd think too. My only complaint is it's a tad expensive for what you get/don't get. It's not adjustable by any means as it's custom made (Kinda) to your hand, but that's what I like. If you're more into adjustable tabs just get yourself a Venom or KSL, etc. at a cheaper price, but this tab is worth it.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Can anyone offer a size reference?


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

alaz said:


> Can anyone offer a size reference?


Isn't it just by ring size? I thought that was one of the big deals about it. You can just go to a jeweler to get your ring size measured if you don't know it.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

alaz said:


> Can anyone offer a size reference?


http://www.lancasterarchery.com/media/manufacturer_resources/7710008_fairweather_sizing.jpg


----------



## ZAWA (Aug 13, 2015)

I found when sizing my self, would have gone for med. tab and 23 finger loop. Bought one at Lancaster trailer their sizing rings showed 22 ring would be best and a Lrg. tab. I shoot a med. W&W tab at the time. Had to open slot for beiter nocks.


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

I have one and absolutely love it! I have used a Wilson tab for over 40 years. The only problem I had with the Wilson tab was that it wore out in six months. Thus, I had to use two per year. I have tried several tabs over the years trying to get away from having to replace a tab every six months, but could not find one that was comfortable or even gave me the consistency in performance as the Wilson tab. I saw Simon in Vegas and he wanted to show me the tab that he made. I told him I wanted to buy one (mainly to support him) but he wanted to give me one. So I took it home and shot it and have not shot my Wilson tab since. Here it is 8 months later and I am still shooting it! The wear is minimal and I figured I will get to shoot this tab with the same leather for a few years. Great feel!


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you for the feedback. The replacement leather at Lancaster does not offer sizes. Is the leather only one size and are only the plates sized differently?


----------



## ZAWA (Aug 13, 2015)

I was told at Lancaster trailer, that leather was shorter on the med. and large would be better.


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

Being very skeptical but curious at the same time, I have been using the tab for about 6 weeks and find it to be Outstanding. The most comfortable and consistent tab and very fast break-in. My Win&Win tabs will need to take a back seat. I did put the Fairweather spacer on the Win&Win tabs and instantly made a huge difference. I'm sold!


----------



## Chunq (Mar 2, 2018)

ksarcher said:


> I did put the Fairweather spacer on the Win&Win tabs and instantly made a huge difference.


For $28, I can't believe I haven't already tried it. Thank you.

The EZ R strap has always stood out to me as being weird for the overall quality (and high price) of the tab. Every time I took it off, adjusted the strap, and put it back on, I notice it. I really hope this will be an improvement for me.
Also the finger spacer just wasn't for me, I covered it with adhesive moleskin on its first day.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

ksarcher said:


> Being very skeptical but curious at the same time, I have been using the tab for about 6 weeks and find it to be Outstanding. The most comfortable and consistent tab and very fast break-in. My Win&Win tabs will need to take a back seat. I did put the Fairweather spacer on the Win&Win tabs and instantly made a huge difference. I'm sold!


Do you think it will pretty much fit on any tab? Like the KSL brass? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

Not sure! I did notice that Brady Ellison is using the spacer/loop on a tab. Just not sure what Tab!


----------



## Lentz (Mar 14, 2010)

I purchase one last year through a European dealer as they were not available here in the states, It ended up being $120 USD with the conversion. I see Lancaster is now offering it for much less. This is the best tab on the market, it fits like a glove and feels like it is part of your hand. It is worth every penny i paid for it.


----------



## bluedevil49 (Jun 22, 2012)

ksarcher said:


> Not sure! I did notice that Brady Ellison is using the spacer/loop on a tab. Just not sure what Tab!


Pretty sure he is using the Fairweather tab. If you are on Facebook, check out this link https://www.facebook.com/OlympicArcherSimonFairweather/photos/a.798107113547366/2037642482927150/?type=3&theater


----------



## damiaan (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes I have it on my KSL Brass "Frankentab" and it feels great, be sure to get the right ring size! 
Now its the most comfortable tab I've ever shot, the stock fairweather just did not fit my hand quite right (shelf too high and leather too short for me with the medium tab)
I figured I had to cut a rectangle in my backing leather to fit the spacer, but now I'ts just on top and it doesn't move anyway.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Not to hijack, but I have been following this and noticed that folks are talking about replacement faces. 

FWIW I now know of a place that has replacement cordovan squares that are going for equal to or less than what has been available before, plus they are larger than what you can get now.

If anybody is interested just PM me.


----------



## Coykoi (Jan 2, 2018)

Bender said:


> Not to hijack, but I have been following this and noticed that folks are talking about replacement faces.
> 
> FWIW I now know of a place that has replacement cordovan squares that are going for equal to or less than what has been available before, plus they are larger than what you can get now.
> 
> ...


But is not part of the allure that this is kangaroo leather and is somehow better?


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Coykoi said:


> But is not part of the allure that this is kangaroo leather and is somehow better?


Sure, maybe.

But like I said, not to highjack, just that I see it every so often people wondering what to do for replacement faces, or even for making their own. And we all know that true cordovan is excellent stuff for finger tabs.

Also some people were already talking about "cannibalizing" certain pieces from here and there to make a more custom tab for themselves that works better for them as an individual. 

That's all, not a big deal.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Coykoi said:


> But is not part of the allure that this is kangaroo leather and is somehow better?


Back in 2015 when I bought one from his original run, he provided two Kangaroo and one Cordovan. I prefer cordovan on mine.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

I was looking into kangaroo leather, I was thinking of maybe getting some and checking it out for myself. Found something that would be relevant for several folks that come here.

It is illegal to import kangaroo leather (and several other animal products) to California due to CA Penal Code 653o. This law was passed back in 1970. 

Apparently it is still legal in at least some other states, but for example one supplier of kangaroo hide in Oregon flat refuses to ship to CA.


----------



## evilbee (Jun 28, 2006)

Bender said:


> I was looking into kangaroo leather, I was thinking of maybe getting some and checking it out for myself. Found something that would be relevant for several folks that come here.
> 
> It is illegal to import kangaroo leather (and several other animal products) to California due to CA Penal Code 653o. This law was passed back in 1970.
> 
> Apparently it is still legal in at least some other states, but for example one supplier of kangaroo hide in Oregon flat refuses to ship to CA.


It says it is illegal to import for commercial purposes. So if it's just for yourself and you're not (re)selling you should be fine, but IANAL and all that. That Oregon supplier is just covering themselves by flat out refusing any CA buyers.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Kangaroo leather is highly praised in motorcycle leathers. Unsure if that's due to comfort or durability.


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

I find it interesting that Simon Fairweather is shooting Lancaster Classic in the BB division.

PS-Love my Fairweather tab and prefer the kangaroo to the cordovan on the Fivics Saker 1 that I'd been using since I started shooting.

Paul


----------



## TristanZSmith (Aug 29, 2017)

It seems that he is doing so to test a prototype Fairweather BB tab.


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

Been using ring21+med plate and custom Japanese cordorvan+superfiber backing for a while. 
The ring fits me perfectly, couldn't be happier with how it performs. The plate though is a bit too long along the finger, making the leather harder to curl with my deep hook. Will try to sand down the edge or 3D print a shorter one.


----------



## camperjim (Oct 22, 2016)

I have relatively large hands and fingers. If I pull the measuring paper relatively tight, I get a measurement of 82mm and my middle finger should just fit the largest ring size. I am curious about the amount of stretch for the ring.


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

they dont stretch. they're soft, but not quite elastic.


----------



## Porthos (Oct 21, 2018)

i love the feel of mine it was just hard to find any one with a left handed one to try


----------



## camperjim (Oct 22, 2016)

I bought the Fairweather tab. I do like the feel of the spacer. The kangaroo leather is thin and soft. No break in is needed. The three layers compressed and provided slightly less protection than I wanted. I used barge contact cement to add a layer of canvas in the string groove between the last 2 layers. I also ground off the ledge since I shoot traditional with my index finger at the corner of my mouth. The ledge was barely noticeable but grinding it off changed barely to not noticeable. I have collected a whole bunch of tabs that I have made or modified. The Fairweather is my favorite at least for now. The others have been relegated to backups.


----------



## injanear (Apr 6, 2017)

does the Fairweather spacer fit on any Win&win tab?


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

injanear said:


> does the Fairweather spacer fit on any Win&win tab?


technically if you get the screw in correct length you can fit it on any plate but the ring comes with a base block that fits in a hole on the back of Fairweather plate. if you put it on other plates the block will feel very weird to you ..


----------



## damiaan (Feb 17, 2014)

phallenthoul said:


> technically if you get the screw in correct length you can fit it on any plate but the ring comes with a base block that fits in a hole on the back of Fairweather plate. if you put it on other plates the block will feel very weird to you ..


I have it like that, just the spacer and ring on a KSL and I hardly notice the square block on there.


----------



## injanear (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks, i'll have to give that a try.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

I want to see this barebow tab and see what kind of ring it has since most traditional shooters don't need the spacer...


----------



## camperjim (Oct 22, 2016)

stick monkey said:


> I want to see this barebow tab and see what kind of ring it has since most traditional shooters don't need the spacer...


Lancaster carries this tab if you want to see the construction. If you want to see it being shot, look for videos of Van den Berg or other archers from the Netherlands.

Can you explain why you consider this to be a barebow tab and why you believe that traditional archers don't need a spacer?


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't consider this a barebow tab....in the responses above said that Simon Fairweather was shooting Lancaster testing a new barebow version of the original tab.... many traditional shooters are shooting three fingers under and or string walking.... so we don't need a fat spacer between the index and middle finger.


----------



## tbferrari3 (Jun 27, 2018)

They are very comfortable to use and I like the personalized ring. Make sure you get the right size ring though!


----------



## uscarcher (Sep 26, 2018)

Haven't tried but would love the opp to


----------



## bluedevil49 (Jun 22, 2012)

phallenthoul said:


> Been using ring21+med plate and custom Japanese cordorvan+superfiber backing for a while.
> The ring fits me perfectly, couldn't be happier with how it performs. The plate though is a bit too long along the finger, making the leather harder to curl with my deep hook. Will try to sand down the edge or 3D print a shorter one.


I found the same thing. I ended up using the small plates, but with the medium leather.

I also saw on Facebook the other day that there he is releasing a new tab. It doesn't appear to have a ledge.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

best tab ever

heard a brass version n bb version are due this year

But that was last year news...

The tape measurement was spot on for me, ring 21 + small plate


----------



## m_tintin (Sep 25, 2018)

phallenthoul said:


> Been using ring21+med plate and custom Japanese cordorvan+superfiber backing for a while.
> The ring fits me perfectly, couldn't be happier with how it performs. The plate though is a bit too long along the finger, making the leather harder to curl with my deep hook. Will try to sand down the edge or 3D print a shorter one.


I'm sorry, I'm new here. I'm about to buy the fairweather finger tab but I hook deep. Did you mean that the plate is not suitable for deep hooks? FYI my ring size is 25 and I am probably going to get XL.


----------



## m_tintin (Sep 25, 2018)

Does any body know where I can order the Kangaroo sheets?


----------



## m_tintin (Sep 25, 2018)

How did you put the fairweather spacer on the win&win tabs?


----------



## UK_Stretch (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a deep hook and shoot an L. I also wavered between L and XL in Elite and shot an L in KSL.

The roo leather is thin but 3 layers is just enough for me. It is as thick as my #1 KSL but the KSL as a 2mm Cordovan front face so feels thicker.

The only problem I’ve had is that the layers are very thin and curl. As I “hook up” my top finger causes the leather to curl in a way that leaves the top finger slightly exposed. So Initially sore but then I had a weird callous on the top of my index finger. I countered this by taking a dremel to the base plate and shifting the spacer down about 2.5mm and then back filling and strengthening with a little sugru. Leather still curls but the starting point aligns the leather better to me top finger.

Just to be clear, I often have similar issues with thin cordovan but the lack of vertical adjustability on the spacer is my only criticism of the tab. I have 3 and out of the packet the biggest difference from one tab to the next is .2mm. And two are exactly the same. My brass KSL tabs were something like 2mm different. The roo leather seems very consistent. But if you like a thick tab you’ll probably need a cordovan layer in there. 4 layers of roo is too much (for me!)

In terms of comfort I have never come across anything that comes close to the Fairweather spacer.

Stretch


----------



## UK_Stretch (Mar 22, 2006)

m_tintin said:


> How did you put the fairweather spacer on the win&win tabs?



Same way you add a W&W - just screw it on. I tried it on my KSL and it worked fine.

Stretch


----------

